# My Little Collection



## ani_ghost (Sep 16, 2021)

From left to right:

Tanaka r2 western handle
Kikusui petty
Kato sg2 dammy santoku
Takamura r2 migaki santoku
Murata b1 nakiri
Saji b2 gyuto 210
Kurosaki shizuku 
Anryu w2 santoku
Anryu b2 petty
Anryu b2 bunka
Anryu w2 240 gyuto
Kitaoka miroroshi deba
Wakui w2 240 gyuto

Bottom : okada 270 kiritsuke yanagiba.


----------



## khashy (Sep 17, 2021)

Great stuff. I'm willing to bet though that the Wakui is the best cutter from the lot


----------



## ani_ghost (Sep 17, 2021)

Well, not really. Wakui is superb no doubt. But in terms sheer cutting performance, I would say the hard to beat Takamura. Also I personally prefer Anryu more than Wakui.


----------



## Rotivator (Sep 18, 2021)

ani_ghost said:


> Well, not really. Wakui is superb no doubt. But in terms sheer cutting performance, I would say the hard to beat Takamura. Also I personally prefer Anryu more than Wakui.


Big fan of Anryu too


----------



## tomsch (Oct 1, 2021)

Nice!!!


----------



## chiffonodd (Oct 1, 2021)

ani_ghost said:


> Well, not really. Wakui is superb no doubt. But in terms sheer cutting performance, I would say the hard to beat Takamura. Also I personally prefer Anryu more than Wakui.



I was gonna say nice collection but you need more takamuras  western lasers are the ****!


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 1, 2021)

Nice stuff, plenty of good work can be done with that lot


----------

